# Powdered Goat Milk - How Much To Add?



## Jaaret (Oct 8, 2010)

I've made soap with liquid goat milk before but am making it with whole fat powdered goat milk for the first time. My intuition tells me to add about a tablespoon per pound of oils. I usually make 4 pound batches so I'm intending to add about 4 tablespoons. Does that sound like an appropriate amount?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 8, 2010)

It's probably best to contact the supplier of your powdered goat's milk. Here are the four pieces of information that I've gathered from various sources. :wink: 


My supplier: A rule of thumb is about 15gm per large glass.

To reconstitute to standard, mix 1 part goats milk powder  to 4 parts distilled water (by weight), and use as whole goats milk. ...

Measure 1/8 cup of powdered goat's milk for every pound of oil or fat in your recipe, and mix in enough water to give the powder a thin, paste-like consistency.

If you are using your own recipe, hydrate a concentrated portion and add at trace (If using this method we suggest trying 25g per 1kg of Oils).


----------



## IanT (Oct 8, 2010)

4 Tbsp for a 4# batch sounds perfect... The general rule of thumb for powdered milks (or any powdered additives) is about 1Tbsp per pound of oils


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2010)

I follow directions on the container to add to the amount of water I'm using.

If I'm adding 8 ounces of water to my soap and I want it to be just like "real milk" then I follow directions on the milk package to make 8 ounces of milk.

But I split my water, add the powder to part of the water, add the lye to the other part, then add the milk-water at trace.

Hope this makes sense!


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 8, 2010)

Hmmm... never given the whole wet or dry thing a thought...you all have prompted me to rethink now.
I usually add dry & stick blend it in after light trace.
1-2 tbls per kg of oil for me. 
(Us aussies just looovvveee to work in grams).


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 9, 2010)

I dissolve the lye in minimum water required. Then I take the rest of the water (as if I'm using full water with no discount) and dissolve the milk powder in it. I either add it to cooled off lye water, or just when the oils and lye are mixed.


----------



## Jaaret (Oct 9, 2010)

*Goat Milk*

Thanks, everyone, for your input. There are so many different techniques. I'm sure they all have their benefits. I am going with my original plan of adding four tablespoons for my four pound batch. I'm making a batch of goat milk, oatmeal and honey soap. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Oct 10, 2010)

Jaaret said:
			
		

> I've made soap with liquid goat milk before but am making it with whole fat powdered goat milk for the first time. My intuition tells me to add about a tablespoon per pound of oils. I usually make 4 pound batches so I'm intending to add about 4 tablespoons. Does that sound like an appropriate amount?



No idea.  My goats don't produce powdered milk!


----------



## savondebilal (Oct 10, 2010)

*hey jaaret!*

Hi there, interesting post! I make alot of goats milk soaps, and buttermilk soaps as well - I had previously stuck to the "rule of thumb" that suggests 1 tablespoon per 1 pound of oil. However, I found that it inhibited lather - and had a gritty texture (very fine grits). I would recommend that you try 1/2 of a tablespoon per pound of oils - it provides for a whiter, smoother bar with lovely lather. I cant wait to hear about your batch! You are using ingredients that will set up rather fast, and heat up well - use extra caution!


----------



## Kelly Whitley (Jun 9, 2019)

I think it's wise to base your measurements off the oils rather than the water amount you're using. 1 TBS/ lb of oils seems right.


----------



## Relle (Jun 9, 2019)

Kelly Whitley said:


> I think it's wise to base your measurements off the oils rather than the water amount you're using. 1 TBS/ lb of oils seems right.


Kelly, please look at the date of the threads you are replying to, this thread is 9 yrs old and the people on this thread are not on here anymore.
Please read post 2 on necroposting
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-culture-and-tone.56833/


----------

